
97% of Airports Fail at Cybersecurity - lawlorino
https://www.softwaretestingnews.co.uk/97-of-airports-fail-at-cybersecurity/
======
ColinWright
I thought I'd seen this story before, so I did a quick-n-dirty search to see
what I could find. Here are the results:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22234663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22234663)

    
    
      Only three of the Top international airports pass basic security checks
      (zdnet.com)
      2 points by keydutch 7 hours ago
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22224437](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22224437)

    
    
      Only three of the world's top airports pass cyber security test
      (itweb.co.za)
      1 point by keydutch 1 day ago
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22212562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22212562)

    
    
      97 of 100 World's Largest Airports Are Vulnerable to a Cyberattack
      (securitymagazine.com)
      2 points by ajaviaad 2 days ago | 2 comments
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22209873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22209873)

    
    
      Cybersecurity lacking at most of the world’s major airports
      (immuniweb.com)
      1 point by keydutch 3 days ago
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22205209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22205209)

    
    
      Cybersecurity lacking at most of the world’s major airports
      (scmagazine.com)
      3 points by LinuxBender 3 days ago 
      

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22201531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22201531)

    
    
      Airpors Have Cybersecurity Risks
      (techrepublic.com)
      1 point by keydutch 4 days ago  
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22201445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22201445)

    
    
      Biggest Airports Aren’t Protected Against Cybersecurity Risks
      (sensorstechforum.com)
      3 points by massacre 4 days ago
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22194646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22194646)

    
    
      97% of airports showing signs of weak cybersecurity
      (grahamcluley.com)
      1 point by keydutch 4 days ago
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22190840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22190840)

    
    
      State of Cybersecurity at Airports
      (irishtechnews.ie)
      33 points by keydutch 5 days ago | 9 comments
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22190819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22190819)

    
    
      97% of Airports Fail at Cybersecurity
      (softwaretestingnews.co.uk)
      3 points by keydutch 5 days ago | 1 comment
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22179126](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22179126)

    
    
      State of Cybersecurity at Top 100 Global Airports
      (immuniweb.com)
      1 point by keydutch 6 days ago

